# Studying for Army Medical College's Entrance Test



## aqua_8teen (Mar 16, 2007)

hey im a pre med student in pak plannin to apply in NUST dis yr for mbbs as a national student can anyone plz guide me as to wat i shld study and from where i shld study it .....ive heard i shld cram all da fsc bks as in bio cehm n phy but i jus heard from a friend tat the pattern of da ppr changes in alternate yrs as in one yr ull have simple phy wid no tuff calculations and in the other ull have really tuff conceptual qs....god im soo scared .. i suck at phy.. i gave ma A lvs and its already such a burden tat i have to cram everythin and now im hearin tat i have to master ma mathematical skills as well .. i feel like cryin....
plz can anyone help me out?#sad


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Moved your thread to Pakistan Medical Schools forum.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Question's already been answered. Search the forum first please. Thanks


----------



## aqua_8teen (Mar 16, 2007)

*really?*

if dis is da case then can u plz paste da link and send it to me cause i cant find any answer to ma query anywhere ...thanx#happy


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey aqua_8teen, welcome to the forum!

I can't speak specifically for the army medical entrance test, but i believe that it's pretty similar to all of the other schools. you can find info about entrance tests in the following thread: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/280-any1-going-apply-mbbs-year-2007-a-3.html


----------

